# A-MAZE-N SMOKED AND ROASTED ALMONDS



## Mayor (Jan 30, 2020)

*When I was a youngster back in the ‘50s I had a Uncle who made Roasted Almonds for Christmas and other special occasions which I dearly loved. Any
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
way fast forward and the old folk aren’t around any more, well I guess they are but I’m the old folk now.  Anyway the wife and I went to visit our youngest daughter who moved to the Chicago area for Christmas and New Years of 2018. Well born and raised in California, being old as dirt, needing a hip replacement and temps below 0 day and night  most of the visit was spent indoors.  Well I happened upon a old cookbook for the 30s or 40s and there buried among the pages was Salted Roasted Nuts. Well this took me back many years. Anyway the wife gets me a Char-Broil Electric Smoker for Christmas.  So I made smoked almonds, which left lots to be desired.  Then it came to me roast first then smoke them. So I did then cold smoked using the Maze for smoke with Hickory Pellets. I did add some almonds that I had not blanched and peeled and they just were okay.  It’s a little extra work to blanch and peel them but so worth it.  I’ll attach the photo of the recipe I took on a cold New Years Day in Chicago.  Oh yea salt some and add rubs to some hope you enjoy.*


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 31, 2020)

I never tried smoking nuts,  but I have read some post here on smf. looking forward to some pics


----------

